

Ask HN: Share your best stories of "Ask and it will be given to you" - suckerfish

Do you think this principle holds true most of the time? In your experience have there barriers that nullify it? I'm interested to hear from all of you. =]
======
retroafroman
Winter/spring of 2008 I asked for and got a paid internship with One Laptop
Per Child to work in Mongolia for the summer. Turned out to be one of the best
summers ever. The key to success in asking for something and getting it is to
have a good proposal and be the right person to get what you are asking for.
For me, I showed that I had relevant experience, and would add to the team.
Also, being persistent in making sure people followed up on commitments

~~~
suckerfish
A paid overseas internship? Wowee... great story for students everywhere. I'm
planning to do something like myself next summer :)

